# Splash night.



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

I did 2. One was a recovery from another slash night followed by a new one.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

I love the one with the tree! The colors in the background are great and the silhouette of the tree is really good work.

The other one...well uh...hmmm... I think if it were mine I would change that big triangle of color in the foreground to a wave. A supper gigantic wave with the mountain in the background and call it the "Biblical Flood".


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

Thanks Terry. I like the wave idea. I may give the wave a try.


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

I've had some fun responses on Facebook about the animal in the tree. Monkey, squirrel, vulture? It started out as a bird but as soon as I started painting the head, it looked like a cat. I think it's a pretty good cat.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

I never questioned it in my mind. I thought for sure it was a cat.

Actually that's kind of good if you think about. How many times have we looked at something from afar and couldn't make out exactly what it was but knew it was some kind of creature. That's reality.


----------

